# lonely betta?



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

I went over to feed my gf's betta today because she's been out of town for a few days. I went into the room and he was fine, i fed him and he was fine, but then after he ate he started flaring like crazy and kept doing it for about 20 minutes, is he attention starved?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

It's possible he's just seeing his reflection in the mirror. Ask your gf if he's ever done that before.


----------

